# sr20det blow off valve



## Sleeper180sx (May 31, 2003)

whats a good blow off valve for the sr20, something loud. What do u guys think off Apexi dual blow of valve.


----------



## Kuro (Jan 13, 2004)

doesnt matter they are all the same to me...


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

you want a loud bov(with a lil sacrifice in performance) than the Turbo XS RFL is the one for you...the hks one is nice, and i currently use a blitz on my rx-7...get a 1gen DSM BOVfor some good fun(but im nit sure that loud)


----------



## Sleeper180sx (May 31, 2003)

thanks


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

180SX-X said:


> you want a loud bov(with a lil sacrifice in performance) than the Turbo XS RFL is the one for you...the hks one is nice, and i currently use a blitz on my rx-7...get a 1gen DSM BOVfor some good fun(but im nit sure that loud)



AH!!!!!!! you sold your precious faithful Nissan!!!!!!!? you traitor!!!!! :dumbass: LOL J/K


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

I like HKS SSQV. I owned one before and loved it. Has a very distinctive sound. You can buy an insert for it too to make it louder


----------



## bradg (Dec 28, 2003)

OPIUM said:


> I like HKS SSQV. I owned one before and loved it. Has a very distinctive sound. You can buy an insert for it too to make it louder



I have the HKS SSQ on my VW and its the loudest, but sweetest sound Ive ever heard!!!! I have yet to find one better.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

i heard blitz bov's are pretty loud


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

my buddy has the blitz on his and it's pretty damn loud... I have yet to here the TurboXS RFL, but i've heard it's ear piercing...

of course, it make sense considering its name R F L
(think about it)

another buddy of mine got one of the other TurboXS BOV's (can't remember the name). he described the sound as a good middle between the sound of the greddy and the blitz...


----------



## jf5508 (Apr 21, 2004)

180SX-X said:


> you want a loud bov(with a lil sacrifice in performance) than the Turbo XS RFL is the one for you...the hks one is nice, and i currently use a blitz on my rx-7...get a 1gen DSM BOVfor some good fun(but im nit sure that loud)


How does it sacrifice your performance?


----------



## jeong (Jul 22, 2004)

please dont revive old threads..

you know how a bov works right?? when the throttle is suddenly closed at top of revs or between shifts, the bov opens up to release compressed air to avoid backflow ( which could damage turbo )

the "louder" type bov's will release the compressed air into the atmosphere. just like a whistle, the air coming out of a hole at high speeds makes the "pppsssssssshhhhhh" sound. it sacrifices performance because the compressed air cannot be used since it was vented off into the atmosphere. this also means there will be a small lag when the throttle is opened again

when the "quieter" type bov's open up, instead of releasing the compressed air into the atmosphere, it is bypassed through a tube. backflow is avoided and compressed air is not wasted. this is a small gain of performance but you lose the cool "ppppppssssssshhhhh" sound


----------



## SliDeWaYs (Apr 28, 2004)

i had a blitz ss on my last 240 SR. it was a good valve in terms of sound it was like that JDM race sound with the clicky compressor serge if u wern't dumping it at WOT. unfortunatley i think about the worst thing you can do to a car thats not tuned for it is VENT your b.o.v. my car ran so incredabley terrible. it stalled at red lites it bog''d between shifts. i got the timeslips to prove i shave .2 of my Q/T by recirculating my b.o.v. it was still loud because it went in by the air filter just after the MAF with some radiator hose from napa. goto the general board n look on my weight reduction thread it has a couple shots of the engine. 

but to answer jf5508's question, it makes your car almost intolerable to drive anything but hard. simple science of b.o.v.'s they purge air after the turbo when the throttle shuts to relese air from the system so that it doest damage your turbo by compresor surge or backspining your turbo witch kills life, also it can help you maintain more powere between shifts (im told, i've never drivin a turbo car w/o one.) 

MAF's detect the air going into your turbo but dectect nothing after it, so if your blow off valve purges off that air to the atmosphere your car looses all its air but the ECU already accounted for that air it dosent know it was purged (poor inosent ecu) the result is alot of extra fuel is dumped into the engine...somtimes unburnt....the result? well this is another reason everone loves venting a big ass flame out your tail pipe. sounds cool right loud b.o.v. flames everyones happy...WRONG 

when you dump fuel into your engine like that it runs rich. and if you dont have the RPMs to burn it the car will stutter, load pop, stall,or even shoot flames at the car behind you (i almost got into a fight cause of that)

the soulution? RECIRCULATION! jsut caus you recirculate dosent mean you wont be herd, my wrx has a stock bov recirculated witha aftermarket intake and a lil extra boost and u hear the bov on it. any aftermarket valve you will hear, jsut not like as if its vented. From the factory every car i know of has a pipe coming off the end of the b.o.v. going back into the intake so that that meter'd air dosent disapear on you and you engine runs normal and the bov serves its normal funtion, also since its not runing rich n shooting flames between shifts, it alows your car to run alot better when shifiting and thats how the G man over here shaved .2 tenths of his q/t time. 

this was somthing i never understood when i 1st swapped my 240 because i just never read anything on it. i'm also told you can have your car tuned to vent and you wont run into problems. i know you dont have problems with a standalone system

sound wise, the GREDDY TYPE S is GOD! its the coolest sounding B.O.V. ever! if your goin for sound thats it! it perfoms great too! its a 2 stage valve so it dosent shutter like my blitz did. in my honest opinion turbo XS and valves like them are total junk they dont have a true flange to hold them on they dont evne sound that good and there cheeply designed. i have 3-4 friends using the, on dsm's and audi's and they shot off on more than one occasion granded my friends dsm and his audi are runing 20+ psi but still you cant go wrong with a welded on steel flange. you get what you pay for!


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

I never had a stalling/performance problem with open atomosphere venting on my old SR. I could tell no difference at all. It was just an ear pleasing mod... 

I wonder why your SR did that........ 


oh, and hello old thread


----------



## SliDeWaYs (Apr 28, 2004)

i've herd it depends on the valves. the HKS's and greddy's are like 2 stage sequential valves were as the blitz and turbo xs single spring and piston style valve or the twist kind just dump air so fast it cant make up for it. my friend had a s14 iwtha s13 sr20 and a gredy type s and had no trouble i coulent vent mine at all. however he too noticed a significant gain in recirculation on his even tho his did not stall, your still running rich fora minet. my a/f use to go nuts from 12's to 10's every shift however after rescirulation, it wasnt perfect (look at hte photo the job i did was crap) my friends dsm wont even idle steady with it vented...of cours thats partialy due to the fact he didnt adjust the valve. venting is fun if ur a looser like me, if i got bored driving i'd just blow off at every person i passed to see what there reation was. the blitz has a bullhorn on the end its louder than any exhaust system, i've seen old people who think its the holy terror coming to end the world its kinda entertaning...i'me done bein a ricer....woaah wait i feel a little comin on now...

if you expect performance gains out of a B.O.V. well let me tell you....its right up there with...intake (50hp's) exhaust (50hp) and a bov woahh (50 hp) infact i was talkin to a fellow at the track wendsay night who told me a turbo timer would be a significant performnace gain in my car, i was totaly impressed! i gota get me one!


----------



## jeong (Jul 22, 2004)

getting yourself a 2 stage bov won't get rid of all the problems. one thing you could really do to fix the problem is tune your ecu / engine management program to take in the vented air into calculation



> if you expect performance gains out of a B.O.V. well let me tell you....its right up there with...intake (50hp's) exhaust (50hp) and a bov woahh (50 hp) infact i was talkin to a fellow at the track wendsay night who told me a turbo timer would be a significant performnace gain in my car, i was totaly impressed! i gota get me one!


hahaahahaah


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

who is this jeong character? oh, and what about sequential bovs?


----------



## jf5508 (Apr 21, 2004)

Well my car isn't even out of the shop yet I suppose I'll see what it sounds like stock. I thought you only really need an upgrade at BOV if you were running more boost, in which case I'm getting the boost controller this weekend. If anyone has anymore advice I'm new to this type car, my last car was a 95 Mustang GT Convertible. And now I have an S13 getting the SR20 swap.


----------



## jeong (Jul 22, 2004)

kaptainkrollio said:


> who is this jeong character? oh, and what about sequential bovs?


i hope you're kidding about the first question.. -_-

and here's HKS explanation of a sequential bov

"The Super Sequential Blow-Off Valve (SSQV) is a pull type relief valve. The SSQV is actuated by pressure alterations only, ensuring quick valve response and complete closure during idle. Typical blow-off valves utilize large valves in order to accommodate high boost/high hp applications. However, these large valves react slowly and require high activation pressure to open. Smaller, fast reacting valves, do not permit the air flow required for high horsepower. The SSQV incorporates both for maximum performance. It is engineered utiliizing a small primary valve and a secondary valve for additional relief capacity. The SSQV is made of billet aluminum and emits a unique aggressive sound."



jf5508 said:


> Well my car isn't even out of the shop yet I suppose I'll see what it sounds like stock. I thought you only really need an upgrade at BOV if you were running more boost, in which case I'm getting the boost controller this weekend. If anyone has anymore advice I'm new to this type car, my last car was a 95 Mustang GT Convertible. And now I have an S13 getting the SR20 swap.


that is true. typical BOV's will stand up to about 18psi and then there are ones that need at least 20psi. there's nothing really wrong w/ the stock bov.. ppl just like to upgrade for the sound and what not.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

yeah, aftermarket bov's in most cases are a rice mod. It's the only rice mod I have on my car... but I'm okay with it. My motor actually didn't come with a bov, so I either had to hunt down the stock one for the RB20, or just throw on an aftermarket used one for cheap. But yeah,... you don't really need an aftermarket bov till you get serious with your motor and your spring in your existing bov gets really worn and tired. But that takes quite a while.


----------



## SliDeWaYs (Apr 28, 2004)

belive it or not the cheapest answer to a BOV is a DSM valve they were put on so many cars for the cheap and flawless design (not realy much to design here) but there on wrx's mr2's and dsm's of course acualy i think its made by denso witch would explain alot.....but never the lessif you dont plan on goin over 18psi the dsm is the best bang for the buck....myself, im tryin to locate an old HKS Race B.O.V. for my next valve. somone once told me (keep in mind alot of my friends in my car club have show cars i attend alot of shows even with my 240's people dont understand them unless there cool like me or some of you j/k.) but i parked next to a GN at a show once. somone told me that i was faster cause a GN dosent have a B.O.V. i was in total shock. i live in PA theres more mullets and mustangs n ricers than anywere i swear. ******** think they own me cause they gota camaro. well let me tell you those of you who think people who drive iroc's ROCK...they dont...the funniest thing ever musta been the time this dood in a honda tried to pass my friends .50 trim golf GTI he like blew by 5 of us and he was in frontwere doin like 60 it took him like 1/8 mile to get up to 80-90 seeing this he grabbed 3rd n floored it as soon as his back bumper was at his front by the time they were even the gti was dead even. he like sped up isntantley to his speed it was so funny....i guess you had to be there....i ramble on alot can you tell....


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

SliDeWaYs said:


> belive it or not the cheapest answer to a BOV is a DSM valve they were put on so many cars for the cheap and flawless design (not realy much to design here) but there on wrx's mr2's and dsm's of course acualy i think its made by denso witch would explain alot.....but never the lessif you dont plan on goin over 18psi the dsm is the best bang for the buck....myself, im tryin to locate an old HKS Race B.O.V. for my next valve. somone once told me (keep in mind alot of my friends in my car club have show cars i attend alot of shows even with my 240's people dont understand them unless there cool like me or some of you j/k.) but i parked next to a GN at a show once. somone told me that i was faster cause a GN dosent have a B.O.V. i was in total shock. i live in PA theres more mullets and mustangs n ricers than anywere i swear. ******** think they own me cause they gota camaro. well let me tell you those of you who think people who drive iroc's ROCK...they dont...the funniest thing ever musta been the time this dood in a honda tried to pass my friends .50 trim golf GTI he like blew by 5 of us and he was in frontwere doin like 60 it took him like 1/8 mile to get up to 80-90 seeing this he grabbed 3rd n floored it as soon as his back bumper was at his front by the time they were even the gti was dead even. he like sped up isntantley to his speed it was so funny....i guess you had to be there....i ramble on alot can you tell....


 yes.. yes you do 

what old HKS valve are you talking about?? this one:











this is the one I have BTW... sounds wicked sweet. :thumbup:


----------



## jeong (Jul 22, 2004)

hehehehheheeh 1st gen DSM bov's are the best ( for the buck!!!  )


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

SliDeWaYs said:


> belive it or not the cheapest answer to a BOV is a DSM valve they were put on so many cars for the cheap and flawless design (not realy much to design here) but there on wrx's mr2's and dsm's of course acualy i think its made by denso witch would explain alot.....but never the lessif you dont plan on goin over 18psi the dsm is the best bang for the buck....myself, im tryin to locate an old HKS Race B.O.V. for my next valve. somone once told me (keep in mind alot of my friends in my car club have show cars i attend alot of shows even with my 240's people dont understand them unless there cool like me or some of you j/k.) but i parked next to a GN at a show once. somone told me that i was faster cause a GN dosent have a B.O.V. i was in total shock. i live in PA theres more mullets and mustangs n ricers than anywere i swear. ******** think they own me cause they gota camaro. well let me tell you those of you who think people who drive iroc's ROCK...they dont...the funniest thing ever musta been the time this dood in a honda tried to pass my friends .50 trim golf GTI he like blew by 5 of us and he was in frontwere doin like 60 it took him like 1/8 mile to get up to 80-90 seeing this he grabbed 3rd n floored it as soon as his back bumper was at his front by the time they were even the gti was dead even. he like sped up isntantley to his speed it was so funny....i guess you had to be there....i ramble on alot can you tell....


 could you please use punctuation?


----------



## Rasty180 (Apr 16, 2007)

I am a newbie when it comes to BOV on the SR20DET engines. Where is the stock BOV located???? Please email [email protected]


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Rasty180 said:


> I am a newbie when it comes to BOV on the SR20DET engines. Where is the stock BOV located???? Please email [email protected]


The stock BOV is located on the passenger's side of the motor just in front of the throttle body. It has a hose that connects to the intake plenum.


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

HOLY SHIT SON!! damn, this is old. i replied to this thread like, way back in the day. man, you people, bringing back old memories when i was still new to the forum. haha..back then, we had some real knowlege lurking around here. these days, its alot of newbies and a few wise men...i feel old...


----------

